# Melissa Satta - Francesca Brienza @ Tiki Taka 14.03.17



## tvsee (14 März 2017)

Melissa Satta - Francesca Brienza @ Tiki Taka 14.03.17









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta-francesca brienza [01]@TikiTaka14.03.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 58.5 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:15 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (4 Apr. 2017)

Laura Lena Forgia @ Tiki Taka 04.04.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: laura lena forgia [01]@TikiTaka04.04.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 0:25 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 10.6 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## kueber1 (13 Apr. 2017)

Die Sendung handelt übrigens von fussball


----------



## tvsee (5 Mai 2017)

Laura Barriales @ Tiki Taka News 04-05 - 05.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Laura Barriales @ Tiki Taka News 04-05 - 05.17 TvSee
File Size: 17.7-3.51 Mb [21,2 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:32-0:08 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (12 Mai 2017)

Laura Barriales @ Tiki Taka News 10-11-12 - 05.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Laura Barriales @ Tiki Taka News 10-11-12 - 05.17 TvSee
File Size: 6.65-6.29-1,00 Mb [13,9 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:14-0:11-0:01 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (26 Mai 2017)

Laura Barriales - Michela Persico @ Tiki Taka News 15-22-23-25-26 - 05.17 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​File Name: Laura Barriales - Michela Persico @ Tiki Taka News 15-22-23-25-26 - 05.17 TvSee
File Size: 10.4-5.89-3.63-7.80-20.8 Mb [48,6 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:24-0:12-0:07-0:18-0:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (3 Juni 2017)

Laura Barriales @ Tiki Taka News 29.05.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: laura barriales [02]@TikiTakaNews29.05.17TvSee
File Size: 14.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:29 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (29 Aug. 2017)

Melissa Satta @ Tiki Taka 28.08.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta [01]@TikiTaka28.08.17TvSee
File Size: 19.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (26 Sep. 2017)

Melissa Satta @ Tiki Taka 25.09.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta [03]@TikiTaka25.09.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 9.56 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:19 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (3 Okt. 2017)

Eleonora Pedron @ Tiki Taka 02.10.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: eleonora pedron [01]@TikiTaka02.10.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 26.3 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:04 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (17 Okt. 2017)

Melissa Satta @ Tiki Taka 16.10.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta [01]@TikiTaka16.10.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 16.9 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (24 Okt. 2017)

Melissa Satta @ Tiki Taka 23.10.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta [01]@TikiTaka23.10.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 7.10 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:17 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (31 Okt. 2017)

Melissa Satta - Giulia Salemi @ Tiki Taka 30.10.17



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta-giulia salemi [01]@TikiTaka30.10.17TvSee
File Size: 65.4 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:28 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (7 Nov. 2017)

Audrey Bouetté - Ludovica Pagani @ Tiki Taka 06.11.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: audrey bouetté-ludovica pagani [01]@TikiTaka06.11.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 41.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:44 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Dez. 2017)

Giulia Salemi @ Tiki Taka 04.12.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: giulia salemi [01]@TikiTaka04.12.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 24.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:56 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (12 Dez. 2017)

Aida Yespica @ Tiki Taka 11.12.17








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: aida yespica [01]@TikiTaka11.12.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 24.4 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:57 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (20 Feb. 2018)

Melissa Satta - Ludovica Pagani @ Tiki Taka 19.02.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta-ludovica pagani [01]@TikiTaka19.02.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 24.9 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:00 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (13 März 2018)

Melissa Satta - Jolanda De Rienzo @ Tiki Taka 12.03.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta-jolanda de rienzo [01]@TikiTaka12.03.18TvSee
File Size: 26.2 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:00 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (10 Apr. 2018)

Melissa Satta @ Tiki Taka 09.04.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta [01]@TikiTaka09.04.18TvSee
File Size: 41.3 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:27 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (24 Apr. 2018)

Melissa Satta @ Tiki Taka 24.04.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: melissa satta [02]@TikiTaka24.04.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 28.4 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:05 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (22 Mai 2018)

Paola Di Benedetto @ Tiki Taka 22.05.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: paola di benedetto [01]@TikiTaka22.05.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 49.1 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:55 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3) No Audio mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (28 Juni 2018)

Ria Antoniou @ Tiki Taka Russia 13-19-22-23-24 - 06.18




Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Ria Antoniou @ Tiki Taka Russia 13-19-22-23-24 - 06.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 13.5-3.92-7.29-3.24-45.9 Mb [73,4 Mb rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:30-0:08-0:15-0:06-1:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (4 Sep. 2018)

Monica Bertini - Francesca Brienza @ Tiki Taka 03.09.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: monica bertini-francesca brienza [01]@TikiTaka03.09.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 58.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:13 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (2 Okt. 2018)

Ludovica Frasca - Wanda Nara @ Tiki Taka 01.10.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: ludovica frasca-wanda nara [01]@TikiTaka01.10.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 18.7 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 Okt. 2018)

Monica Somma - Antonella Mosetti - Francesca Brienza @ Tiki Taka 22.10.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: monica somma-antonella mosetti-francesca brienza [01]@TikiTaka22.10.18TvSee
File Size: 40.1 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 1:35 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Okt. 2018)

Martina Panagia @ Tiki Taka 29.10.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: martina panagia [01]@TikiTaka29.10.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 12.9 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:31 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 Nov. 2018)

Ines Trocchia @ Tiki Taka 05.11.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: ines trocchia [01]@TikiTaka05.11.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 12.3 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:23 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 Nov. 2018)

Ines Trocchia @ Tiki Taka 05.11.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: ines trocchia [01]@TikiTaka05.11.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 12.3 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:23 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (27 Nov. 2018)

Wanda Nara - Manuela Ferrera @ Tiki Taka 26.11.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: wanda nara-manuela ferrera [01]@TikiTaka26.11.18TvSee.MP4
File Size: 46.8 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:03 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (11 Dez. 2018)

Wanda Nara @ Tiki Taka 10.12.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: wanda nara [01]@TikiTaka10.12.18TvSee.MP4.MP4
File Size: 37.4 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:31 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (18 Dez. 2018)

Wanda Nara - Martina Panagia @ Tiki Taka 17.12.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: wanda nara-martina panagia [01]@TikiTaka17.12.18TvSee
File Size: 26.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:07 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Punisher (22 Dez. 2018)

Melissa ist rattenscharf


----------



## tvsee (4 Feb. 2019)

Manuela Ferrera @ Tiki Taka 04.02.19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: manuela ferrera [01]@TikiTaka04.02.19TvSee
File Size: 14.5 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:31 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## weazel32 (4 Feb. 2019)

tvsee schrieb:


> Wanda Nara - Martina Panagia @ Tiki Taka 17.12.18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thx:dafür


----------



## tvsee (12 Feb. 2019)

Francesca Brienza @ Tiki Taka 11.02.19








 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca brienza [01]@TikiTaka11.02.19TvSee.mp4
File Size: 2.74 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720 
Duration: 0:07 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (4 März 2019)

Martina Panagia @ Tiki Taka 03.03.19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: martina panagia [01]@TikiTaka03.03.19TvSee
File Size: 14.8 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:32 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (11 März 2019)

Laura Barriales @ Tiki Taka 10.03.19








 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: laura barriales [01]@TikiTaka10.03.19TvSee
File Size: 4.17 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:10 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 Apr. 2019)

Virginia Robatto @ Tiki Taka 31.03.19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: virginia robatto [01]@TikiTaka31.03.19TvSee.MP4
File Size: 33.1 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:33 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Sep. 2019)

Wanda Nara - Giorgia Rossi - Giorgia Venturini @ Tiki Taka 29.09.19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: wanda nara-giorgia rossi-giorgia venturini [01]@TikiTaka29.09.19TvSee
File Size: 191 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 1:51 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (21 Okt. 2019)

Wanda Nara @ Tiki Taka 20.10.19








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: wanda nara [01]@TikiTaka20.10.19TvSee
File Size: 35.2 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720
Duration: 1:21 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (4 Feb. 2020)

Laura Barriales - Giorgia Venturini @ Tiki Taka 03.02.20







[

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: laura barriales-giorgia venturini [01]@TikiTaka03.02.20TvSee
File Size: 198 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 1:55 Min
Video Codec: XviD
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (18 Feb. 2020)

Astrid Ericsson @ Tiki Taka 18.02.20








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: astrid ericsson [01]@TikiTaka18.02.20TvSee.MP4
File Size: 52 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 0:52 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 März 2020)

Martina Panagia - Giorgia Venturini @ Tiki Taka 02.03.20








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: martina panagia-giorgia venturini [01]@TikiTaka02.03.20TvSee
File Size: 81.2 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 1:24 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 Feb. 2021)

Jori Delli - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 22.02.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: jori delli-brenda gonzalez [01]@TikiTaka22.02.21TvSee
File Size: 38.4 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720
Duration: 1:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (2 März 2021)

Jori Delli - Antonella Fiordelisi - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 01.03.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: jori delli-antonella fiordelisi-brenda gonzalez [01]@TikiTaka01.03.21TvSee
File Size: 45 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720
Duration: 1:55 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 Apr. 2021)

Shaila Gatta - Mikaela Neaze Silva - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 05.04.21






]

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: shaila gatta-mikaela neaze silva-brenda gonzalez [01]@TikiTaka05.04.21TvSee
File Size: 31.7 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720
Duration: 1:20 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (5 Okt. 2021)

Monica Somma - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 04.10.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: monica somma-brenda gonzalez [01]@TikiTaka04.10.21TvSee
File Size: 62.1 Mb
Resolution: 1024x576
Duration: 2:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (6 Okt. 2021)

Marianna Vertola - Alessia Groni - Claudia Motta - Virginia Robatto - Monica Somma - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 13-20-27.09.21



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: marianna vertola-alessia groni-claudia motta-virginia robatto-monica somma-brenda gonzalez [01]@TikiTaka13-20-27.09.21TvSee
File Size: 187 Mb
Resolution: 1024x576
Duration: 8:14 Min
Video Codec: H.264
Audio Codec: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (Mp3)

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (19 Okt. 2021)

Monica Somma - Claudia Motta - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 18.10.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: monica somma-claudia motta-brenda gonzalez [01]@TikiTaka18.10.21TvSee
File Size: 178 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 3:04 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (23 Nov. 2021)

Elenoire Casalegno - Antonella Fiordelisi - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 22.11.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: elenoire casalegno-antonella fiordelisi-brenda gonzalez [01]@TikiTaka22.11.21TvSee
File Size: 96.8 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 1:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (7 Dez. 2021)

Francesca De Andrè - Marianna Vertola - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 06.12.21








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca de andrè-marianna vertola-brenda gonzalez[01]@TikiTaka06.12.21TvSee
File Size: 155 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 2:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 Jan. 2022)

Jolanda De Rienzo - Claudia Motta - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 24.01.22






]

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: jolanda de rienzo-claudia motta-brenda gonzalez[01]@TikiTaka24.01.22TvSee
File Size: 109 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 1:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (15 Feb. 2022)

Jori Delli - Brenda Gonzalez - Claudia Motta @ Tiki Taka 14.02.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: jori delli-brenda gonzalez-claudia motta [01]@TikiTaka14.02.22TvSee
File Size: 132 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720
Duration: 2:21 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 Feb. 2022)

Michela Persico - Brenda Gonzalez - Claudia Motta @ Tiki Taka 21.02.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: michela persico-brenda gonzalez-claudia motta [01]@TikiTaka21.02.22TvSee
File Size: 139 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720
Duration: 2:24 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 März 2022)

Soleil Sorge - Chiara Giuffrida - Brenda Gonzalez - Claudia Motta @ Tiki Taka 21.03.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: soleil sorge-chiara giuffrida-brenda gonzalez-claudia motta [01]@TikiTaka21.03.22TvSee.MP4
File Size: 156 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 2:44 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (19 Apr. 2022)

Claudia Motta - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 18.04.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia motta-brenda gonzalez [01]@TikiTaka18.04.22TvSee.MP4
File Size: 83 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 1:29 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (26 Apr. 2022)

Claudia Motta - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 26.04.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia motta-brenda gonzalez [02]@TikiTaka26.04.22TvSee.MP4
File Size: 117 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 2:02 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: No Audio 

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 Mai 2022)

Monica Somma - Claudia Motta - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 02.05.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: monica somma-claudia motta-brenda gonzalez [01]@TikiTaka02.05.22TvSee
File Size: 89.9 Mb
Resolution: 1920x1080
Duration: 1:32 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (10 Mai 2022)

Jori Delli - Alessia Cattaneo - Brenda Gonzalez - Claudia Motta @ Tiki Taka 09.05.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: jori delli-alessia cattaneo-brenda gonzalez-claudia motta [01]@TikiTaka09.05.22TvSee
File Size: 278 Mb
Resolution: 1280x720
Duration: 4:31 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (17 Mai 2022)

Eleonora Boi - Brenda Gonzalez @ Tiki Taka 16.05.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: eleonora boi-brenda gonzalez [01]@TikiTaka16.05.22TvSee
File Size: Mb
Resolution: 1280x720
Duration: Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------

